# Συζήτηση για... > Ερωτήσεις Θεωρίας >  >  Project με Arduino απο την αρχή ως το τέλος

## dog80

Σκοπεύω να φτιάξω έναν οδηγό που θα αποτελείται απο 4 βίντεο και θα δείχνει ένα project βασισμένο στο Arduino απο την αρχή εώς το τέλος.

Τα βίντεο απευθύνονται σε εντελώς αρχάριους που θέλουν να ξεκινήσουν με Αρντουίνο αλλά τους φαίνεται βουνό!

Το πρώτο βίντεο είναι το παρακάτω οπου παρουσιάζω τα βασικά τμήματα της πλακέτας του Arduino και τους πιθανούς τρόπους τροφοδοσίας.

http://fubar.gr/arduino-project-part-1/

----------

agis68 (17-05-14), 

draco1 (15-06-14), 

ironda19 (03-06-14), 

jakektm (07-06-14), 

john_b (18-05-14), 

manolena (19-05-14), 

mixalio (29-05-14), 

Muttley Black (17-05-14), 

p.gabr (17-05-14), 

sakis apos (18-05-14), 

SeAfasia (27-05-14), 

turist (04-06-14), 

usa (29-05-14)

----------


## agis68

Μπραβο! καλή προσπάθεια.....συνέχισε....

----------


## G.G.

ΠΟΛΥ ΚΑΛΟ !!

----------


## .::Nikos::.

Πολυ καλο μπραβο και καλη συνεχεια.

Απλα σαν αρχαριος σε arduino βουνο βρισκω το οτι δε μπορω να κατανοησω τις πρακτικες διαφορες αναμεσα σε arduino Mega, uno κλπ. Θελω να πω τι δυνατοτητες εχω με το ενα και το αλλο και τι θα πρεπει να προτιμησει καποιος αναλογα με αυτο που θελει να κανει. 

Sent from Tapatalk.

----------


## dog80

Ευχαριστώ για τη στήριξη!  :Biggrin: 

Σε έναν αρχάριο προτείνω το Uno Revision 3, το οποίο θα καλύψει το 99,9% των περιπτώσεων. Μάλιστα θα πρότεινα να πάρετε 2 ή 3. Αν έχεις μόνο ένα κάποια στιγμή μπορεί να θέλεις να δοκιμάσεις κάτι στα γρήγορα αλλά το Arduino να είναι ήδη καλωδιωμένο σε άλλο project. Είναι μπελάς να το ξεκαλωδιώνεις, γι αυτό καλύτερα να έχεις ένα δεύτερο ελεύθερο

Το Mega ή το Due είναι σαν το Uno, απλά έχουν έναν πιό ισχυρό μικροελεγκτή με πιό πολλές εισόδους και εξόδους, πιό πολύ μνήμη και μεγαλύτερη υπολογιστική ισχύ. Είναι δηλαδή για πιό μεγάλα και πολύπλοκα project.

Κάποια άλλα όπως το Nano, micro, mini, lilipad είναι σχεδιασμένα για μόνιμη εγκατάσταση σε κάποιο project. Δέν έχουν ενσωματωμένο τσιπάκι για USB οπότε απαιτούν εξωτερικό προγραμματιστή και δέν έχουν κλέμες οπότε τα καλώδια πρέπει να κολληθούν. Δηλαδή δοκιμάζεις το κύκλωμα στο Uno και άν σου δουλεύει όπως θέλεις τότε το μεταφέρεις μόνιμα σε ένα mini.

----------

gethag (01-06-14)

----------


## QRTSIDAKIS

Πολύ ωραίος!
Τώρα σκέφτομαι κι εγώ να ασχοληθώ με Arduino και θα μου φανούν πολύ χρήσιμα τα βίντεο σου!
Μια απορία που έχω είναι αν το Funduino είναι αξιόπιστο και συμβατό με το πρόγραμμα του Arduino;
Επίσης η τιμή του είναι πιο συμφέρουσα από το γνήσιο από ότι βλέπω στο ebay. Εσύ από που το πήρες; Έχεις πρόχειρο το λινκ;

Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## dog80

> Πολύ ωραίος!
> Τώρα σκέφτομαι κι εγώ να ασχοληθώ με Arduino και θα μου φανούν πολύ χρήσιμα τα βίντεο σου!
> Μια απορία που έχω είναι αν το Funduino είναι αξιόπιστο και συμβατό με το πρόγραμμα του Arduino;
> Επίσης η τιμή του είναι πιο συμφέρουσα από το γνήσιο από ότι βλέπω στο ebay. Εσύ από που το πήρες; Έχεις πρόχειρο το λινκ;
> 
> Ευχαριστώ!




Εγώ το πήρα απο εδώ: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/HOBBY-COMP...item258b537f90

Έχει και πιό φτηνά, αλλά ο συγκεκριμένος είναι Αγγλία και όποτε έχω παραγγείλει μου έχουν έρθει σε 2-3 ημέρες.

----------


## dog80

Το επόμενο βίντεο της σειράς:

Στο δεύτερο μέρος αυτής της σειράς παρουσιάζω το Arduino project, σκοπός του οποίου είναι ο πλήρης έλεγχος ενός RGB led (εναλλαγή όλων των χρωμάτων) μέσω ενός μόνο ποτενσιόμετρου.

Το dimming του καθενός απο τα βασικά χρώματα (Κόκκινο, Πράσινο, Μπλέ) θα γίνει με τη μέθοδο PWM (Pulse Width Modulation), της οποίας κάνω μια αρκετά αναλυτική παρουσίαση.





Το βίντεο είναι πιό πολύ θεωρία ανεξάρτητη απο Arduino. Αργότερα θα ανεβάσω και το άρθρο στο site οπου θα βάλω αναλυτικά το κύκλωμα και τον κώδικα που χρησιμοποίησα.

Δέν ήθελα να επεκταθώ παραπάνω στον κώδικα αλλά ούτε και σε λεπτομέριες του κυκλώματος, αυτά θα τα κάνω στα επόμενα δύο βίντεο.

----------

gethag (01-06-14), 

jakektm (07-06-14), 

manolena (29-05-14), 

sakis apos (29-05-14), 

Thansavv (29-05-14), 

usa (29-05-14)

----------


## dog80

Εδώ και το άρθρο: http://fubar.gr/arduino-project-part-2/

Εχω βάλει το κύκλωμα στο Fritzing και τον κώδικα που χρησιμοποίησα

----------


## zeke13

> Πολυ καλο μπραβο και καλη συνεχεια.
> 
> Απλα σαν αρχαριος σε arduino βουνο βρισκω το οτι δε μπορω να κατανοησω τις πρακτικες διαφορες αναμεσα σε arduino Mega, uno κλπ. Θελω να πω τι δυνατοτητες εχω με το ενα και το αλλο και τι θα πρεπει να προτιμησει καποιος αναλογα με αυτο που θελει να κανει. 
> 
> Sent from Tapatalk.



Καταρχας συγχαρητηρια για την προσπαθεια και το ολο στησιμο του site.Επειδη το  τελευταιο καιρο ασχολουμε και εγω με το Arduino(αρχαριος και εγω), βλεποντας το  απο πρακτικη αποψη, μια σημαντικη διαφορα μεταξυ uno και mega ειναι οτι το mega υποστηριζει μια αναπτυξιακη πλατφορμα android ADK.Για παραδειγμα μια απλη εφαρμογη arduino uno ειναι η κλασσικη με το αναμα-σβησιμο ενως led με ενα διακοπτη.Αν θες ομως αυτη την εφαρμογη να διαχειριζεσαι μεσω του κινητου σου με ενα απλο android προγραμα χρειαζεται το arduino να υποστηριζει αυτην την αναπτυξιακη πλατφορμα.

----------


## ermes

Να κάνω και εγω σαν αρχάριος  κάποιες ερωτήσεις. 1. μπορώ να με το arduino uno να προγραμματισω τον μικροελενκτη πχ(ATMEGA328p)  και μετα να το ξεκουμπώσω απο την πλακέτα του arduino και το τοποθετήσω σε ενα κύκλωμα για κάποια εφαρμογή; 2. εάν ναι πως μπορώ να το κάνω; 3. γίνεται μετά να ξανά προγραμματισω ενα καινούργιο ATMEGA328p;

----------


## her

Ναι μπορείς. Ακλουθείς ην βασική συνδεσμολογία που χρειάζεται και μετά την διαμορφώνεις ανάλογα με το πρόγραμμα σου. http://www.fiz-ix.com/2012/11/schema...board-arduino/
Δεν ξέρω αν το καινούργιο atmega328p πρέπει να έχει εγκατεστημένο τον bootloader.
Γιατί το πουλάνε με  ή και χωρίς τον bootloader αν δεν κάνω λάθος

----------


## ermes

δηλαδη εαν βρω atmega328p που να έχει εγκατεστημένο τον bootloader ΠΧ αυτο στο λινκ http://www.ebay.com/itm/1-X-ATMEGA32...item20c8f00a8d 
γινετε;

----------


## ΜΙΧΑΣ

ευχαριατούμε dog80 για την καταπληκτική σου ιδέα, να σε καλα! :Smile:

----------


## dog80

Αν δεν εχει τον bootloader τοτε το arduino δεν θα επικοινωνει με το τσιπακι.

Σε αυτη την περιπτωση χρειαζεσαι εναν εξωτερικο προγραματιστη που συνδεεται στο ICSP header και με το Arduino IDE του γραφεις το bootloader. Μετα θα επικοινωνει κανονικα με το καλωδιο USB. 

Οι προγραμματιστες ειναι παμφθηνοι, γυρω στα 5 ευρω στο ebay.

----------


## ermes

δηλαδή με αυτόν τον μηκροελενκτη  ->http://www.ebay.com/itm/1-X-ATMEGA32...item20c8f00a8d <-- κάνω την δουλειά μου χωρίς προγραμματιστή;
σκεφτούμε να πάρω αυτό το arduino http://www.ebay.com/itm/UNO-R3-Devel...item2ed1edeeb2 πως σας φενεται;
είναι συμβατό με τον παραπάνω μικροελενκη;
ευχαριστώ, και sorry για τισ απανωτές μου ερωτισεις

----------


## dog80

Ναί, λογικά θα δουλέψουν χωρίς πρόβλημα.

Όμως καλό είναι να έχεις και ένα προγραμματιστή. Αν σβήσεις το bootloader κερδίζεις λίγη επιπλέον μνήμη και επιπλεον το Arduino ξεκινάει ακαριαία μόλις δώσεις τάση, αλλιώς με το bootloader έχει μια μικρή καθυστέρηση 1-2 δευτερόλεπτα.

Το bootloader γράφεται και σβήνεται πανεύκολα μέσα απο το Arduino IDE

----------


## ermes

για να γράψω/διαγράψω το bootloader θέλει προχοριμενει γνώση της γλωσσάς-κωδικα;
όσον αφορά την γλωσσά ξέρω την c για pc,η c τι διαφορά εχει με την γλωσσά προγραμματισμου του arduino;
και που θα μπορουσα να βρω ασκήσεις και θεωρία για να μάθω τον κωδικα;

----------


## Muttley Black

Μια ερωτηση παρακαλω! Τι διαφορα εχει αυτο εδω; Γιατι βλεπω οτι παει πολυ καλυτερα σε πωλήσεις 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/300948763268...84.m1423.l2649

----------


## dog80

> για να γράψω/διαγράψω το bootloader θέλει προχοριμενει γνώση της γλωσσάς-κωδικα;
> όσον αφορά την γλωσσά ξέρω την c για pc,η c τι διαφορά εχει με την γλωσσά προγραμματισμου του arduino;
> και που θα μπορουσα να βρω ασκήσεις και θεωρία για να μάθω τον κωδικα;



Το σβήσιμο/γράψιμο του bootloader γίνεται με ένα κλίκ στην αντίστοιχη επιλογή στο κεντρικό μενού του Arduino IDE.

Το Arduino IDE το κατεβαζεις εδώ: http://arduino.googlecode.com/files/...r2-windows.zip
Το αποσυμπιέζεις και το τρέχεις, δέν θέλει καν εγκατάσταση.

Η γλώσσα σαν δομή και συντακτικό είναι ακριβώς ίδια με C/C++. Έχει βεβαίως κάποια custom functions που δέν υπάρχουν στην αντίστοιχη του PC. 

Για τη γλώσσα προτείνω αυτό σαν αρχή: http://playground.arduino.cc/uploads...ebook_v1-1.pdf
Είναι πολύ αραιογραμμένο και διαβάζεται σε ένα τέταρτο το πολύ.

Όσο για δείγματα κώδικα δές κάποια βασικά εδώ: http://arduino.cc/en/Tutorial/HomePage

Αυτά υπάρχουν και μέσα στο Arduino IDE

----------


## dog80

Και αν έχεις δέυτερο Arduino, μπορείς να χρησιμοποιήσεις αυτό σαν προγραμματιστή

http://arduino.cc/en/Tutorial/ArduinoISP

----------


## ermes

δηλαδή συμφέρει περισσότερο να αγοράσω δυο arduino *αντι* για ενα arduino και ενα προγραμματιστή?
με ενα γρήγορο υπολογισμό με 15euro έχουμε *2 arduino*(και το ενα το χρισιμοποιουμε και σαν προγραμματιστη για να φορτώνουμε τo bootloader) και έχουμε γκαβατζα
εναν μικροελενκτη.
    ενω με  12-13euro έχουμε ενα arduino και ενα προγραμματιστη. καλα τα λεω?

----------


## alefgr

> Το σβήσιμο/γράψιμο του bootloader γίνεται με ένα κλίκ στην αντίστοιχη επιλογή στο κεντρικό μενού του Arduino IDE.



Υποθέτω ότι εννοείς στο menu *Tools -> Burn Bootloader*. Δηλαδή αν κατάλαβα καλά κάνω βλακεία που προμηθεύομαι τους 328P με προ-φορτωμένο bootloader και σε τιμή λίγο πάνω από τα 5 ευρώ. Ερώτηση, παίρνοντας ένα σκέτο chip (χωρίς bootloader) μπορώ να το βάλω πάνω στην πλακέτα του Uno R3 και να προγραμματιστεί κανονικά από το USB ή θέλει ειδικό προγραμματιστή (οπότε μπλέξαμε…); Τον κώδικα του bootloader που τον βρίσκω; Τον παρέχει το IDE πακέτο;

----------


## Muttley Black

> Μια ερωτηση παρακαλω! Τι διαφορα εχει αυτο εδω; Γιατι βλεπω οτι παει πολυ καλυτερα σε πωλήσεις 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/300948763268...84.m1423.l2649



Αν μπορεί κάποιος να απαντήσει στο ερώτημά μου γιατί είμαι έτοιμος για αγορά!  :Smile:

----------


## dog80

> Υποθέτω ότι εννοείς στο menu *Tools -> Burn Bootloader*. Δηλαδή αν κατάλαβα καλά κάνω βλακεία που προμηθεύομαι τους 328P με προ-φορτωμένο bootloader και σε τιμή λίγο πάνω από τα 5 ευρώ. Ερώτηση, παίρνοντας ένα σκέτο chip (χωρίς bootloader) μπορώ να το βάλω πάνω στην πλακέτα του Uno R3 και να προγραμματιστεί κανονικά από το USB ή θέλει ειδικό προγραμματιστή (οπότε μπλέξαμε…); Τον κώδικα του bootloader που τον βρίσκω; Τον παρέχει το IDE πακέτο;




Δέν το έχω δοκιμασει και δέν θέλω να σε πάρω στο λαιμό μου, αλλά έχω την εντύπωση οτι η απάντηση είναι ναι σε όλα τα παραπάνω...

----------


## dog80

> Αν μπορεί κάποιος να απαντήσει στο ερώτημά μου γιατί είμαι έτοιμος για αγορά!



Οπτικά τουλάχιστον δέν φαίνεται να έχει κάποια διαφορά απο το γνήσιο ή τους άλλους κλώνους που κυκλοφορούν. Αν ο πωλητής είναι αξιόπιστος πάρ το!

----------


## Muttley Black

> Οπτικά τουλάχιστον δέν φαίνεται να έχει κάποια διαφορά απο το γνήσιο ή τους άλλους κλώνους που κυκλοφορούν. Αν ο πωλητής είναι αξιόπιστος πάρ το!



Μου κανει εντύπωση που λέει ότι είναι "2014 version board"...ότι άλλο βρίσκω είναι 2012 version. Επισης τονίζει τα δυο chip που είναι της Atmel. 
Εχει 99.9 feedback και έχει πουλήσει 2,418 κομμάτια που σε άλλον seller δεν εχω δει τέτοιο νούμερο

Θα το αγοράσω ευχαριστω πολυ!

Καλη συνέχεια με το tutorial!!!

----------


## ermes

τελικά τι λέτε να πάρω 2 arduino ή ένα arduino και έναν προγραμματιστη; :Confused1:

----------


## G.G.

2 arduino

----------


## her

Γιατί χρειάζονται 2 andruino για να γράψουμε τον bootloader στον atmega328p; Με ένα γιατί δεν γίνετε;

----------


## G.G.

> δηλαδή συμφέρει περισσότερο να αγοράσω δυο arduino *αντι* για ενα arduino και ενα προγραμματιστή?
> με ενα γρήγορο υπολογισμό με 15euro έχουμε *2 arduino* (και το ενα το χρισιμοποιουμε και σαν προγραμματιστη για να φορτώνουμε τo bootloader) και έχουμε γκαβατζα εναν μικροελενκτη.



η απαντηση εχει δοθει

----------


## Muttley Black

Ένα πολύ ωραίο comic στα ελληνικά που απευθύνετε στους αρχάριους για το τι είναι το Arduino!

http://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/s/m...0004_GREEK.pdf

----------


## dog80

Το τρίτο βίντεο είναι έτοιμο, αυτή τη στιγμή γίνεται το rendering και σε λίγες ώρες θα έχει ανέβει.

Βγήκε λίγο μεγάλο (35 λεπτά) αλλά εκτός απο την συγγραφή του κώδικα περιγράφω και κάποιες ορθές πρακτικές προγραμματισμού που δέν έχουν άμεση σχέση με Arduino. 

Ήθελα να αναλύσω και το overflow, καθώς και το λόγο που δέν χρησιμοποίησα την ενσωματωμένη συνάρτηση map() για την μετατροπή εύρους, αλλά μετά θα τράβαγε πολύ η βαλίτσα, οπότε θα κάνω ένα συμπληρωματικό βίντεο αργότερα για αυτά τα θέματα.

Ακολουθεί ο κώδικας, καθαρισμένος και σχολιασμένος. Νομίζω οτι κάποιες διαιρέσεις θα μπορούσαν να συντομευτούν λίγο, όμως το άφησα έτσι για να είναι πιό ευανάγνωστο.



```
/*
 Το παρακάτω πρόγραμμα ελέγχει ένα RGB led, 
 δηλαδή εναλλάσει όλα τα χρώματα μέσω ενός ποτενσιόμετρου
 Κάθε θέση του ποτενσιόμετρου αντιστοιχεί και σε διαφορετικό χρώμα.
 Αυτό επιτυγχάνεται αυξομειόνοντας την φωτεινότητα του κάθενός 
 απο τα τρία βασικά χρώματα του RGB led χρησιμοποιόντας τη μέθοδο PWM
 Το κάθε βασικό χρώμα μπορεί να ρυθμιστεί σε 10 διαφορετικά επίπεδα 
 φωτεινότητας επομένως το led μπορεί να παράξει 10x10x10 = 1000 
 διαφορετικά χρώματα
 
 Ο δρομέας του ποτενσιόμετρου συνδέεται στο pin A0 του Arduino, ενώ οι 
 έξοδοι PWM για τα τρία χρώματα δίνονται στα pin 9,10 και 11.
 */

void setup() {}


void loop() {

  long sensorValue =  (analogRead(A0));  /* μετατρέπει την αναλογική έξοδο του 
  ποτενσιόμετρου (0-5 Volt) σε έναν αριθμό απο 0-1023 
  και τον αποθηκεύει στη μεταβλητή "sensorValue"*/
  
  sensorValue = (sensorValue*999/1023);  /* μετατρέπει το εύρος του περιεχομένου 
  της μεταβλητής sensorValue απο 0 εώς 1023 σε 0 εώς 999 και το αποθηκεύει πάλι 
  στη sensorValue. Η μεταβλητή ορίστηκε ώς long γιατι το αποτέλεσμα των 
  ενδιάμεσων μαθηματικών πράξεων ξεπερνά τα όρια του datatype int*/
  
  int RED = (sensorValue / 100); /* ορίζει τη μεταβλητή "RED" και της δίνει την 
  τιμή sensorValue / 100. Καθώς η μεταβλητή sensorValue είναι ακέραια τιμή, το 
  αποτέλεσμα της διαίρεσης με το 100 θα είναι επίσης ακέραιο, επομένως στη 
  μεταβλητή RED θα αποθηκευτεί το πηλίκο της ευκλείδιας διαίρεσης. Πχ 832/100 = 8  
  */
  
  RED = (RED * 255 / 9); //Αλλάζει το εύρος της RED απο 0-9 σε 0-255
  
  int GREEN = ((sensorValue % 100) / 10); /*Παίρνει το υπόλοιπο της διαίρεσης 
  sensorValue δια 100 και στη συνέχεια παίρνει το πηλίκο του αποτελεσματος δια το 10
  Πχ 832 % 100 = 32. Μετά, 32 / 10 = 3. Ο αριθμός 3 είναι που αποθηκεύεται στη GREEN
  */
  
  GREEN = (GREEN * 255 / 9); //Αλλάζει το εύρος του GREEN απο 0-9 σε 0-255
  
  int BLUE = ((sensorValue %100) % 10); /* Παίρνει το υπόλοιπο της διαίρεσης sensorValue με το 100
  και στη συνέχεια το υπόλοιπο της διαίρεσης του αποτελέσματος με το 10. Πχ 832 % 100 = 32 και
  στη συνέχεια 32 % 10 = 2
  */
  BLUE = (BLUE * 255 / 9); //Αλλάζει το εύρος της BLUE απο 0-9 σε 0-255
  
   
  //Οι παρακάτω τρείς γραμμές ορίζουν τα pin 9,10 και 11 ώς εξόδους PWM και το duty cycle είναι
  //ανάλογο με την τιμή των μεταβλητών RED, GREEN και BLUE αντίστοιχα 
  analogWrite(9, RED);  
  analogWrite(10, GREEN);
  analogWrite(11, BLUE);
  
}
```

----------


## dog80

Το βίντεο θα εμφανιστεί εδώ σε 2 ώρες περίπου: http://fubar.gr/arduino-project-part-3/

----------


## .::Nikos::.

> Καταρχας συγχαρητηρια για την προσπαθεια και το ολο στησιμο του site.Επειδη το  τελευταιο καιρο ασχολουμε και εγω με το Arduino(αρχαριος και εγω), βλεποντας το  απο πρακτικη αποψη, μια σημαντικη διαφορα μεταξυ uno και mega ειναι οτι το mega υποστηριζει μια αναπτυξιακη πλατφορμα android ADK.Για παραδειγμα μια απλη εφαρμογη arduino uno ειναι η κλασσικη με το αναμα-σβησιμο ενως led με ενα διακοπτη.Αν θες ομως αυτη την εφαρμογη να διαχειριζεσαι μεσω του κινητου σου με ενα απλο android προγραμα χρειαζεται το arduino να υποστηριζει αυτην την αναπτυξιακη πλατφορμα.



Μα δε καταλαβαίνω γιατί να μη μπορεί να το κάνει ένας Uno. Ίδια γλώσσα δεν έχουν, ίδια libraries δε μπορώ να φορτώσω; Ή ο Uno δεν έχει την ισχύ για κάτι τέτοιο; Είμαι ακόμα μπερδεμένος με το όλο θέμα arduino, και διαβάζω και τα υπολοιπα ποστς που λέτε για τα ολοκληρωμένα της atmel χωρίς καν bootloader και αναρωτιέμαι γιατί κάποιος να κάνει κάτι τέτοιο και να κάθεται να περνάει bootloader ενώ το κόστος για κάτι έτοιμο και μάλιστα πάνω στην πλακέτα του είναι μικρό; Υπάρχει κάποιο πλεονέκτημα;
Επίσης τα Funduino είναι "απομιμήσεις" από ότι κατάλαβα, αλλά σε τι μπορεί να διαφέρουν από τα official?

Edit: και δεν είχα δει και το δεύτερο βίντεο το οποίο αναφέρει στην αρχή για τα διάφορα boards :P Γενικώς τώρα βρήκα χρόνο να χαζέψω χαλαρά τα βιντεο και το fubar.gr. Πολύ καλή δουλειά καλή συνέχεια  :Smile:

----------


## draco1

Υπάρχει κάποιο αντίστοιχο σύστημα  που να είναι συμβατό με arduino ποιο φτηνό' εδώ στην Ελλάδα;  
Και ποιο είναι ξέρετε να μου πείτε; 

Ευχαριστώ εκ το προτέρων  :Very Happy:

----------


## ermes

*Aυτη η lcd* *ειναι συμβατει με το arduino uno;*

----------


## dog80

> *Aυτη η lcd* *ειναι συμβατει με το arduino uno;*



Ναί, είναι συμβατή. Έχει το κλασσικό για τέτοιες οθόνες ολοκληρωμένο της Hitachi

Εδω οδηγίες για το πώς να το συνδέσεις: http://arduino.cc/en/Tutorial/LiquidCrystal

----------


## ermes

οκ ευχαριστώ πολυ. επισησεις ήθελα να σε ρωτήσω πως μπορώ να χρισιμοποιεισω IR τηλεκοντρολ πχ τηs tv και να αναβω σβηνω καποια   λεντακια.
βρηκα αυτο αλλα μου βγαζει προβλημα οταν κανω επαληθευση.

----------


## dog80

> οκ ευχαριστώ πολυ. επισησεις ήθελα να σε ρωτήσω πως μπορώ να χρισιμοποιεισω IR τηλεκοντρολ πχ τηs tv και να αναβω σβηνω καποια   λεντακια.
> βρηκα αυτο αλλα μου βγαζει προβλημα οταν κανω επαληθευση.



Υποθέτω οτι δέν έχεις προσθέσει τη βιβλιοθήκη IRremote. Εδώ είναι τα αρχεία και οδηγίες πώς να την προσθέσεις: https://github.com/shirriff/Arduino-IRremote

----------


## ermes

την προσθέτω την βιβλιοθήκη σύμφωνα με της οδηγίες άλλα όταν πάω να κάνω επαλήθευση το παραδηγμα (IRrecvDemo) και όλα τα υπολειπα παραδείγματα της βιβλιοθήκης μου λέει σφάλμα μεταγλωττισης και απο κατω μου βγαζει αυτα. τι κανω λαθως;;; :Confused1:

----------


## dog80

Το δοκίμασα και έκανε επαλήθευση.

Δοκίμασε τα εξής:
1. Κατέβασε την τελευταία έκδοση του Arduino IDE: http://arduino.googlecode.com/files/...r2-windows.zip και αποσυμπίεσε το στη ρίζα του δίσκου (C:\). Είναι σημαντικό να το βάλεις στη ρίζα και όχι αλλού, όπως στο Documents που το έχεις τώρα γιατι μπορεί τα security settings των Windows να το κόβουν.

2. Κατέβασε πάλι το zip της βιβλιοθήκης: https://github.com/shirriff/Arduino-...ive/master.zip

3. Το zip έχει μέσα το φάκελο Arduino-IRremote-master. Τον αντιγράφεις στο C:\arduino-1.0.5-r2\libraries και το μετονομάζεις σε IRremote. Έτσι θα έχεις την εξής δομή φακέλων: C:\arduino-1.0.5-r2\libraries\IRremote

4. Αν έχει μπεί σωστά η βιβλιοθήκη, οταν τρέξεις το C:\arduino-1.0.5-r2\arduino.exe και πάς File -> Examples θα πρέπει να δείς το IRremote και τα παραδείγματα, όπως στην παρακάτω εικόνα:
Νέα εικόνα bitmap.jpg

5. Φόρτωσε κάποιο απο τα παραδείγματα και θα δουλέψει.

----------


## ermes

ok σε ευχαριστώ πολύ το πρόβλημα λύθηκε. και άρχισα είδη να πειραματιζομαι

----------

